# Meet and Greet Us, We're New!



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all!

I figured since I belonged to a couple of dog forums, I might as well join a cat one, too. I have just as many cats as I do dogs, so it makes sense.... 

Anyway...

My name is Amanda. I'm 19 years old and I live in Houston, TX. I am a sophomore in a local community college and hope to receive my Vet Tech degree upon graduation. After that, it's off to university where I will work as a tech while working towards my vet's license. 

Enough about me, now about the CATS!

I have three kitties of my own and my mother and I are about to finish the adoption process for a fourth. I guess cats are like potato chips... Once you pop, you just can't stop!

First, there is Eclipse. She is the eldest of my cats at 8 years. I got her when I was in the 6th grade after I begged my parents to let me bring her home from my aunt's house in Austin. Kipsie is a very loveable, friendly, but slightly shy, black domestic longhair. It a wonderful feeling to go outside (she lives outside by her own choice) and see her scramble down her favorite tree to greet me. She and I like to sit outside on quiet afternoons and read together. Well, I read, she lays along my leg and naps!

Next, there is Tiny. Tiny is a 3 1/2 year old smoke and white Cymric (LH Manx). He's a cranky bugger sometimes, but most of the time he is a loving member of our family. Tiny came into my life after the untimely death of my beloved Cymric/Bobcat mix, Austin. I loved Austin dearly and he was taken from me all too soon due to renal failure after he was poisoned by a neighbor. A few months after he died, I could practically _feel_ his ghost following me around my empty house, begging me to move on. I began looking through the local papers and spotted an ad after a few days. That Friday, my dad, brother and I went and picked up Tiny. My only regret is that we didn't get his sister, too! Tiny is a snuggle-bunny, but only on his own terms. He loves to lay on people while the people lay on the couch!

After Tiny is Hot Rod. 4-year-old Roddy's story is too long to go into much detail, so I will try to make it short and understandable. I used to work for a vet. You will see me reference this fact many times. I first met HR (Hot Rod), he had already been there for about 5 months. His owner abandoned him after he got shot in the leg with a BB gun and had to have his leg removed. She didn't want to pay the bills. I fell in love with poor HR and asked if I could take him home, since his owner obviously didn't want him. I asked until the day I quit (about 5-6 mo. later) and was always told no. One day, almost a month after I quit, a girl I worked with called me and told me that my ex-boss was going to put him to sleep! She and another doctor (my personal hero who was HR's actual doctor) smuggled him out of the clinic and brought him to me. Finally, Roddy had the home he so deserved! I love my bob-tailed three-legger, even despite his disabilities. He still can't walk right because he was shut up in a 2x4 foot cage after his surgery, but he's been geting slowly stronger and walks on his back leg more often now. Even with all the he's been through, Hot Rod is still one of the friendliest, most gregarious cats one will ever meet! Oh, and just to give everyone a bit of a laugh, Hot Rod was named by his previous owner. Since I am a bonafide car fanatic, I kept his name. I found it amusingly ironic that I have a three-legged, bob-tailed cat named Hot Rod...

This Sunday, my mom and I are going to finish our adoption of Kira, an orange and white DLH rescue kitty that is in need of a new home. Since my mom just moved into a new apartment, she decided that it would be nice to give a homeless cat a new home. I thought it was a great idea, also, and started helping her look. We have to wait until Sunday because it's a pretty far drive from here (Spring/Tomball) to Kira's foster's house in League City. WE can't wait to bring her home!

Welp, that's just about it! Sorry about the book-length post. You'll find out soon enough that I'm prone to this!  

-mynee


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Mynee to Cat Forum. It was so great to hear of all your cats. Each one sounds precious. Also how wonderful you are going to become a vet. Looking forward to hear all about your kitties & dogs. You didnt introduce your pooches!! 

I have a tuxy and a janpanese Bobtail so it was wonderful hearing of your three legged bobtail. (my bobtail is laying on my mouse pad blocking my movements right now & purring..  .. bobtail are such sweet cats)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's great to have you join us! Welcome.


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

I figured, since this was a cat forum, that nobody would be interested of my pups! I have three dogs:

Silver is an 8-year-old Rottweiler/Blue Heeler/Godknowswhat mix. She's a cranky, crotchety old thing, but we love her all the same. She's one of the best dogs I've ever had, and I've had quite a few. 

Steele is a one-year-old purebred Rottweiler. Lately, he's been a very naughty boy, so I will write more about him later. Right now, anything I have to say about him won't paint a very good picture of him. Suffice to say, he's a good boy most of the time.

Stubby is a 4-year-old Red Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog). He's a sweet boy that I adopted from a girl that I worked with. If no one took him within a week, she was going to be forced to take him to a kill shelter (I worked for a small-town vet. The only animal shelter in town was a kill-shelter). I felt bad for the little red luvbug, so I brought him home. He is currently up for adoption, as I feel that he doesn't get enough attention that he deserves. I have a whole huge page devoted to him on my dog forum, so if anyone is interested in him, or knows someone who might be, let me know so that I can direct them to the other forum where they can read more about him.

Thanks for welcoming me!

-mynee


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

> Well, I read, she lays along my leg and naps!


So sweet! :lol: Welcome to the forum Amanda & pets!  I hope to see more of your babies in the meet my kitty section :wink: . What a story RH has! 8O


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

I forgot to mention, I think that Hot Rod may be at least part Japanese bobtail. He has alot of the breed's traits. He's VERY friendly and people-oriented and also more playful than my other cats. His head has that distinct Japanese Bobtail look to it. His little stub of a tail almost always curls off to one side as well. He may well be purebred for all I know, although I am inclined to not think that. Most purebred cats are expensive, and if his previous owner had paid for a purebred cat, she probably wouldn't have abandoned him in such a time of need. Oh well. Her loss, my gain! :wink: 

-mynee


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I enjoyed reading your pets stories; sounds like you have a lot of experience to contribute!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Hiya Mynee, and welcome! I loved reading about your cats and dogs, I have 5 cats and 2 dogs, all rescues, and I'm a Veterinary Nurse from England. I look forward to hearing more from you and of course, seeing pictures of your cats and dogs in the photo section!

Ems x


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! It's interesting to get to know everyone's cat and how they came about adopting or getting them. Post pictures too :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

[


> mynee
> I forgot to mention, I think that Hot Rod may be
> at least part Japanese bobtail. He has alot of the
> breed's traits. He's VERY friendly and people-oriented
> ...


I think you and I have the same type cats? tuxy and
japanese bobtail?? Tess my japanese bobtail was a
rescue and i think she is a purebreed. She has the 
JB face, stub tail with curved bone in it, and the 
temperment of a bobtail.

Their loss my gain also.
She is the most sweet social playful loving cat. 

I bet you have a pure bred too


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

It's so hard to tell. I'm pretty darn sure that he's at least half JB. When I first saw him, it was the first breed that came to mind. He's extremely people-oriented and LOVES to play. However, of the cat books that I have, one says that the JB sheds very little, and Hot Rod sheds LOTS! It may be that since we live in Texas (where there are two seasons, hot and rainy, and not-so-hot and rainy) that he sheds. All of my other cats shed quite a bit as well as my dogs, so maybe the hot, humid weather is the culprit. He despises water too. One or both books say that JB's like to play in water. Also, both books say that the JB has a soft, chirpy voice. Well... lemme put it this way: Hot Rod is definitely _chirpy_, but I wouldn't call his voice SOFT! It's not gruff or scratchy, like some cats I've had, but clear and somewhat bell-like. He's just LOUD. And hungry, always hungry! I refuse to let my mom feed him because HR will charm her britches off and get her to feed him more than he is supposed to have. As he is too heavy to make much use of his only back leg, I am trying to get him to trim down some, but he makes it so hard! :lol: Here's an example...









More yogurt, Momma Two-Legs???? PLEASE?!?!?!?!

Of course, the books that I have are most certainly generalities within breeds. Every cat is different, no matter how you try to group them!

-mynee


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

How wonderful you're going to be a vet and care for kitties and puppies, I think that is important for vets_maybe I'm wrong_I just trust more a vet that has the owner POV too.
A big welcome to the forums


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome!!

You sound like a great person to take in a 3-legged cat like that. Hope to hear much more from you in the future.


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

I hope to model myself after my personal hero, Dr. Ken Bockhorn. The man is simply a genius who knows how to handle his patients and clients. I watched him work with a cat so diligently that when she left, she was most definitely NOT the sickly bag of bones like when she came in. My boss (the head doctor) was the kind of vet that can fool most people. He seems like a nice guy, then he turns out to be a nightmare...  He tried to KILL my Roddy! And there was NOTHING wrong with him, except that he's handicapped by no fault of his own. It's only through the kindness (and deviousness! :wink: ) of my hero that Rod is still here on Earth. I hope to be an honest vet who will see things from the clients' point of view with ethics like those of Dr. Bockhorn. My current vet is this way, too. She's a wonderful lady who doesn't try to mislead me and worm more money than I should spend out of my pocket. When I come in, she usually gives my older dog free health exams. I truly believe that she simply CARES for the animals more than she does her paycheck. All vets should be this way. Sadly, they all aren't...


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

Kira has arrived! We went and picked her up today. Too bad it's been raining ALL day. We had to drive clear across Houston to get her (we live on the NW side, she was on the South side).and it was such a mess on the highways... But she's SO worth it. She's as cute as a kitty-shaped button and sweeter than powdered sugar. She rode home with my mom, who just called me to tell me that Kira has been talking to her since she started the car. I'm going to go see her later this afternoon because my mom has some business-type stuff to do (she's dedicated to her job, very dedicated). Mom didn't want her to be scared and alone in a new place, so my BF and I are going to spend some time with her. I REALLY wish that we could have brought her sister home, too. They were SO cute curled up in their cage together, it was heartbreaking to see Astra left alone in her cage. I'm going to keep in contact with Kira's foster. If, in a few weeks, Astra hasn't been adopted, I'm going to try and convince my mom to adopt her, too. 

-mynee


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will have to post pictures of the new addition Kira! You have a big heart. keep us posted if your mom gets the sibling of Kira. Cant wait to see the new orange kitten photos!


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

I took some of Kira last night, after she finally came out from behind the couch. Unfortunately, they're film pictures, so I have to get them developed before I can post them. Once she realized that my BF and I weren't going to eat her, she trotted out from behind the sofa and explored to her little heart's content. She's such a doll! She's still a bit timid about coming to us to be petted, but she's not as nervous about being out in the open with us. I think she just needs time to adjust, like anything would when brought to new surroundings. IF I make it back to my mom's apartment (it's raining and therefore, FLOODING, here in Houston), I will use her camera phone to take some pictures of her and post them here. 

I hope that Astra finds a new home, but I am going to try to get my mom to adopt her if she doesn't find one in the next few weeks. There was another cat there named Whipper that my BF wanted to take home so badly. It was really cute watching him play with a big, HUGE, black cat. But since my BF still lives with his parents, he wasn't able to adopt him. His mother is a bit weird about her dog when it comes to other animals being around him. He's not old or frail or anything (he's a mini schnauzer), she's just overly protective of him. I think that Whipper would make a lovely playmate for the dog, but my opinion doesn't always count.

BTW, here's a pic of ole Whipper. At the adoption, they were calling him Cosmo, but the website names him otherwise. I like "Whipper" better.








Isn't he a cutie?

-mynee


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes & a great name too!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Welcome to the forum  *


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!


----------

